# Classical music with accordion and bayan - Duo Melnik & Angel Marinov



## Dmitro Melnik (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello there,
gives me great pleasure to introduce to you a concert that took place in Plovdiv, Bulgaria on 21.02.2019. Its a great chance to hear the true sound abilities of the astonishing instruments accordion and bayan.

Link to full concert with timestamps, enjoy! Youtube link

Little info about the performers:

Who are Elena and Victor Melnik? The common among them is that, besides the duo on stage, they are also a duo in life. They both graduated from the National Music Academy "PI". Tchaikovsky "in Kiev. Elena has won numerous national awards such as Grand Pix in France, First Prize at the International Accordion Contest in Palladzianello, Italy in Classica for solo performers. She has taught at the Kiev Art School, and then at the Academy of Music and Theater in Plovdiv. 
Victor specialized as a master in the repair and setup of classical instruments such as accordion and bayan. His mastery is remarkable in the country as well as in other European countries such as Italy, Germany, Denmark, Austria, Hungary, Croatia, Switzerland and others. Famous world-class performers trust their instruments to him. He is often invited to lecture in universities, as well as a consultant in large factories, producers of professional musical instruments.

Who is Angel Marinov? For those who do not know him, he is a university lecturer at the Academy of Music and Theater in Plovdiv, a musician who perfected the art of bayan and bandoneon. Son of the famous music pedagogue Peter Marinov. He is also known as a part of the team of the Kalina Malina High School and as a soundman of numerous events and concerts. He has participated and won prestigious awards and competitions in the country and abroad. Composer and author of works, some of which you will hear.


----------

